# Ina's husband had a stroke and is in the hospital !



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 16, 2014)

Ina asked me to let everyone know that it is going to be a while before she is back online in the forum. She had to take her husband to the hospital with a stroke this afternoon. 
They have him in ICU, but he seems to be pretty coherent and is talking to her. Then, on the way home from the hospital tonite, someone rear-ended their car, so she herself is hurting and pretty stiffened  up. 
Bless her heart; even in the midst of trying to deal with all of this, she was concerned that people would think that she had just stopped posting and wonder what was wrong. 

If you are a praying kind of a person, please keep Ina and her husband in your prayers, and she will be keeping us updated as she can. Even after Michael gets home, he is going to need care, so she will probably not have time for a lot of posting for a while.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for letting us know Happyflowerlady.  That's terrible, Ina seems to have one bad thing happen after another in her life. Praying for Ina and Michael.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 16, 2014)

So sorry to hear this news.  Let Ina know I am keeping her and Michael in my thoughts.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 16, 2014)

Poor Ina. I don't know how she keeps going. She is a very strong lady.
If you contact her again, please let her know that she is in my thoughts and prayers.
Michael too. 

Give her my love. :flowers:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 16, 2014)

Warri, I already told her when I talked to her on the phone tonite that I KNEW you would be praying for her, and there are some other people here that will pray also.
I have asked for her to be put on the prayer chain for herself and Michael, and also posted on my Facebook page; so there will be some serious prayers being said for this wonderful lady and her husband.
  It sounds like they were able to get him to the hospital in time to treat the stroke right away, and as long as they don't find any other serious things wrong, she thinks that he will be back home early next week.
I am worried about her out there all alone, but she will be spending as much time at the hospital as possible.
If there is wi-fi that she can connect to; she may be able to post using the iPad or the Kindle.


----------



## Bettyann (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you for letting us know, Happy, I know we appreciate that... and for giving us a chance to offer our prayers and healing thoughts to them both.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you HFL, for letting us know..I can hardly believe poor Ina is suffering again and along with her beloved Michael too. She is such a lovely lady and has so much bad luck, I can't really imagine that there can be any more in the bag for her to pull out. Please let her know that Holly sends both her and Michael love and prayers for them both to be well very soon


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you for letting us know HFL. Yes,she has certainly had her share of tough times and I know she has been concerned about Michael lately. I am happy to hear,however,that she was able to get treatment for him immediately. It`s amazing what can be reversed or prevented with early treatment. Keeping them both in my prayers.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 17, 2014)

I also will keep them in my prayers for peace and healing.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 17, 2014)

Please pass on my love; and any strength I can give her..


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for letting us know, Happy - I'm adding my healing thoughts for Ina and her family.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 17, 2014)

Ina and her husband  have all my sympathy, I hope that things go well for them both.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 17, 2014)

Prayers being sent from Pappy's house. Do hope to hear that everyone is better soon.


----------



## Lee (Oct 17, 2014)

In the short time I have known Ina on this forum I see her as a wonderful person....Sometimes bad things happen to good people. Sending healing vibes to both Ina and her husband.


----------



## oldman (Oct 17, 2014)

It seems like in her life, "When it rains, it pours." I will keep her in my thoughts, but WOW, she has a lot to deal with.


----------



## Bee (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear about Michael, my best wishes go to both Michael and Ina.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh, my. In has certainly had her share. Please pass on my best regards and let her know that I'm thinking positive thoughts for her and Michael.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for keeping folks posted HFL, we are praying for Ina and Michael as well.


----------



## Pam (Oct 17, 2014)

Please also pass on my best wishes to Michael and Ina. Speedy recovery, Michael.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 17, 2014)

Wife and I will keep her and her husband in our prayers. She is a very nice lady!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh my!!   Let her know that she is in my thoughts.


----------



## Rainee (Oct 17, 2014)

We will also keep Ina and her hubby Michael in our thoughts and prayers here too.. I am so sorry to hear about this.. 
as nothing worse than someone you love being in hospital and not very well .. and sorry to hear about her car being damaged 
as well... hope all works out well for Ina thanks for the message..


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Ina is facing another heartache.  She has endured so much for one person.  
Wishing her strength through all of this.  

My best wishes to you Ina!


----------



## Justme (Oct 17, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Ina asked me to let everyone know that it is going to be a while before she is back online in the forum. She had to take her husband to the hospital with a stroke this afternoon.
> They have him in ICU, but he seems to be pretty coherent and is talking to her. Then, on the way home from the hospital tonite, someone rear-ended their car, so she herself is hurting and pretty stiffened  up.
> Bless her heart; even in the midst of trying to deal with all of this, she was concerned that people would think that she had just stopped posting and wonder what was wrong.
> 
> If you are a praying kind of a person, please keep Ina and her husband in your prayers, and she will be keeping us updated as she can. Even after Michael gets home, he is going to need care, so she will probably not have time for a lot of posting for a while.



The last thing on my mind when my husband had his brain haemorrhage was bothering let people know on the forums on which I posted, I had much more important things to think about!


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 17, 2014)

I am so sorry to read this about Ina's husband, I too send good thoughts and wishes to her.


----------



## Raven (Oct 17, 2014)

I will be praying for Michael and Ina and wishing for a good recovery for him.
To have a car accident on top of this must have upset Ina so much. 
Thank you HFL for letting us know.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 17, 2014)

Sending Ina and her husband healing wishes for a speedy recovery and positive outcome.


----------



## Lady (Oct 17, 2014)

Thinking of Ina and Michael i shall include them in my prayers .


----------



## WhatInThe (Oct 17, 2014)

Best wishes and speedy recovery to both!


----------



## Misty (Oct 17, 2014)

Thank you, HappyFlowerLady for sharing with us. Ina is a Beautiful lady both inside an out, and she and her husband will definitely be added to my prayers and will also  start a prayer card for them at my church.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 17, 2014)

Hugs , Much love


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 17, 2014)

Another set of best thoughts and wishes from me to Ina and her Husband!


----------



## nan (Oct 17, 2014)

Loving healing thoughts going to you and  your Husband Ina, sorry to see you had an accident as well.


----------



## Fern (Oct 17, 2014)

That's sad news, all the best to you both.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2014)

So sorry about these events! My prayers sent their way.


----------



## Debby (Oct 17, 2014)

So sorry to hear about Ina's family crisis and then the car accident!  Best wishes to her and to Michael and a speedy recovery right!  Yes indeed.


----------



## drifter (Oct 17, 2014)

So sorry, Ina.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 17, 2014)

Add my thoughts and prayers to the list!  Tell her I send cyber hugs to her. And I am asking God to put His comforting arms about them, and that He will heal as only he can!


----------



## Justme (Oct 18, 2014)

Hope the medics do a good job.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 18, 2014)

Best wishes to Ina and Michael..and deep prayers...XXX


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 18, 2014)

I have not heard from Ina since she came home from the hospital on Thursday night, and she hasn't answered my emails, iMessages, or the phone.
  I am seriously WORRIED ! !  
At first, I just thought she was spending all her time with Michael, and was too tired to answer when she got home; but it has been long enough that I think she would have at least sent me a quick IM and let me know that she was ok, and an update on Michael.
 It is not like her to just not communicate something ! ! 
Please keep the prayers and good thoughts and everything going. I am really concerned that the car accident was worse than she thought, and Ina might be in the hospital and unable to call. 
Yvonne


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 18, 2014)

Don't you stress, HFL; she may well be staying at the hospital for now; or just too tired; just let us know when you hear anything; positive vibes to you too...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks, Jen ! 
She can't stay at the hospital for two reasons. They chase everyone out of the VA at 9PM, until the next morning. Plus, Ina has several dogs at home, the littlest one has to be left inside where he is safe. She has to go home at night and take care of the dogs. 
I am sincerely hoping that it is just that she is too exhausted to answer , and not that Michael has gotten worse,  or that something has happened to Ina herself. 
 I know..... I am a Worry-wort. 
Hopefully, she will let me know that she was just tired or busy or something.  As soon as I hear from Ina, I will let everyone know.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2014)

OH I'm a terrible worrier too HFL..so I can understand being the lovely caring person you are  how concerned you must be about Ina . It's only been 48 hours tho'  since Thursday night so probably her last thought is looking at emails at the moment. Poor Ina she's probably complete exhausted travelling to and from the hospital, being as she's disabled herself too. Thank you for keeping us updated with any news.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Thanks, Jen !
> She can't stay at the hospital for two reasons. They chase everyone out of the VA at 9PM, until the next morning. Plus, Ina has several dogs at home, the littlest one has to be left inside where he is safe. She has to go home at night and take care of the dogs.
> I am sincerely hoping that it is just that she is too exhausted to answer , and not that Michael has gotten worse (or died), or that something has happened to Ina herself.
> I know..... I am a Worry-wort.
> Hopefully, she will let me know that she was just tired or busy or something.  As soon as I hear from Ina, I will let everyone know.



Thanks for the update Happyflowerlady, it's much appreciated.  Ina must be overwhelmed for sure, hope there's no further bad news there for her.  Hoping for the best.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 18, 2014)

Good News !  I just talked with Ina. She is ok, and Michael is doing better. If there are no other problems, he will be out of ICU in another day or two. 
Ina was able to stay there last night, and just now got back home to take care of the dogs, and get some much-needed rest. 
I told her that everyone here sends love and caring; and the praying ones are praying. 
She said if she wakes up later, and is not too tired; she will try to come on the forum and let everyone know more about everything.  As tired as she sounds, she might sleep for a long time . 
But I am much happier knowing that she is okay, and things are improving. I was really grumbling to myself that Texas is so darn far away from Alabama for a while there !


----------



## Bee (Oct 18, 2014)

Thankyou for letting us know HFL, so glad to hear Ina is ok and Michael is doing much better.

Perhaps you can relax now that you have heard.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 18, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Good News !  I just talked with Ina. She is ok, and Michael is doing better. If there are no other problems, he will be out of ICU in another day or two.
> Ina was able to stay there last night, and just now got back home to take care of the dogs, and get some much-needed rest.
> I told her that everyone here sends love and caring; and the praying ones are praying.
> She said if she wakes up later, and is not too tired; she will try to come on the forum and let everyone know more about everything.  As tired as she sounds, she might sleep for a long time .
> But I am much happier knowing that she is okay, and things are improving. I was really grumbling to myself that Texas is so darn far away from Alabama for a while there !




Thank you so much for the updates, glad she, hubby and you too are in better spirits.    I haven't been online a lot myself the past two days, but I will keep attuned to what's going on and hoping for the best all around.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks HFL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh that's good news HFL, I just found out about this, I couldn't get on the internet til a little while ago.  I am so glad you knew about it and are in touch with Ina.  I read through the whole thread so I could find out all the latest, and I was so glad when I got to your post that said you "just" spoke with her!!  Give her my love, Denise:love_heart:


----------



## pchrise (Oct 18, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Thank you so much for the updates, glad she, hubby and you too are in better spirits.    I haven't been online a lot myself the past two days, but I will keep attuned to what's going on and hoping for the best all around.



I talked to her also she now resting, let keep up the good thoughts.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for the updates - that's great news!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 18, 2014)

Glad you were able to reach her and she is OK. Hopefully she is getting some much needed rest.


----------



## Pam (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for the update HFL...and the good news.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks, HFL, and you too can stop worrying so much now.
best wishes to all..


----------



## taffboy (Oct 19, 2014)

Hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 19, 2014)

taffboy said:


> Hope he makes a full recovery.



Same here. I wonder how old he is?


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 19, 2014)

He is 72ish, from what I remember, Bullie..


----------

